# Home affairs



## Nooby (15/6/15)

Hi guys,

Does anyone have a connection at Home affairs? I need an unabridged birth certificate urgently. We applied 6 June 2015, but leaving the country 1 July 2015. it might not be available in time.

Thanks,


----------



## Riaz (15/6/15)

Bru, good luck

The Home Affairs dept is the crappiest.

My bro in law applied 4 months ago and is still waiting.


----------



## Matt (15/6/15)

wich office have a couple email adresses you can try.


----------



## Nooby (15/6/15)

I applied at the Wynberg office. Yeah I know they delayed. But I am forced to try and get it sooner.


----------



## Matt (15/6/15)

Nazeem.Andrews@dha.gov.za

Wynberg office manager.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (15/6/15)

Matt said:


> Nazeem.Andrews@dha.gov.za
> 
> Wynberg office manager.



Thank you @Matt. I will send an email now. Does he know you?


----------



## Matt (15/6/15)

No been struggling with home affairs for so long i collected allot of different contacts from different offices.


----------



## Nooby (15/6/15)

Matt said:


> No been struggling with home affairs for so long i collected allot of different contacts from different offices.



Ah ok. Sent an email. Thanks again.


----------



## Nooby (17/6/15)

Anyone else maybe?


----------



## Nooby (22/6/15)

Mods, please archive. Picked up the certificate on Saturday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (22/6/15)

@Nooby do mind sharing your contact at home affairs in case someone might need it in the future? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby (23/6/15)

Riaz said:


> @Nooby do mind sharing your contact at home affairs in case someone might need it in the future?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Riaz,

I really do not know how this happened. I was emailing to the above address, but he was on leave. However, his stand-in was assisting me with the application for a letter in case the certificate was not done in time. The entire week was chaotic trying to organize everything he needed. 

Last week Friday, my wife informed me that she received an sms from Home affairs saying that the certificate is ready for collection.  

There was another lady who applied the same day we did, she also collected same day we did. We did however attach our Itinerary to the application. Lots of duah (prayers) went along with it... 

Hope this clears things...

Thanks,


----------

